# Rote Pixel bei Grau- und Blautönen



## Fuzi003 (27. November 2014)

*Rote Pixel bei Grau- und Blautönen*

Hallo Leutinnen und Leute 

Mein Monitor mag mich nicht. Es leuchten immer rote Pixel bei bestimmten Blau- und dunklen Grautönen auf. An der Grafikkarte (EVGA GTX 770 ACX) liegt es nicht, beim Vorgänger (GTX 660) war das selbe Problem. Das Kabel (DP-HDMI) habe ich auch schon getauscht. Es ist jetzt ein vergoldetes Öhlbach Kabel um ein halbes Vermögen. Der Monitor ist ein DELL S2240L. Am Fernseher (SONY KDL 46HX855) habe ich ein Lupenreines Bild. Selbe Grafikkarte, selbes Kabel - kann also nur am Monitor oder dessen Konfiguration liegen. Am Laptop mit demselben Kabel sind auch die roten Pixel da.

In diversen anderen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass selbiger Fehler bei ATI Grafikkarten unter dem Synonym "Pixelfeuerwerk" auftaucht. Nun, es sieht nicht ganz so aus, aber so ähnlich, da es nur rote Pixel sind, die aufleuchten. Weiters habe ich auch gelesen, dass es bei DVI Kabeln an der Hertz-Einstellung liegen kann und dabei grüne Pixel aufleuchten. Genau so sieht es aus, nur dass ich weder ein DVI Kabel verwende und dass die Pixel rot sind. Außerdem sind die 60hz eingestellt.

Das Problem dabei ist, dass der Monitor von der Reklamation zurückgeschickt wurde und sich rein gar nichts geändert hat. Also entweder haben sie mir wieder den selben Monitor zurückgeschickt oder es ist ein Serienfehler? Häää?

Ein Foto habe ich angefügt, da es auf einem Screenshot nicht zu sehen ist.

Hat jemand geniale Ideen?

Lg Fuzi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2014)

*AW: Rote Pixel bei Grau- und Blautönen*

Wie sieht es mit einer einfarbigen Fläche aus? Probiers mal in Paint aus. Das Windoof-Hintergrundbild taugt dafür nicht - sieht man ja schon schön an den Artefakten.

PS: Wer hat dich mit dem Oelbach-Kabel übern Tisch gezogen? eins für nen Euro aus der Grabbelkiste reicht auch. Digital ist digital - Strom fließt oder eben nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Rote Pixel bei Grau- und Blautönen*

Sind die Pixelfehler immer an der gleichen Stelle ist möglicherweise das Panel defekt.


----------



## Fuzi003 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Rote Pixel bei Grau- und Blautönen*

Hey danke, guter Tipp!

Also ich hab einen Blauton gefunden, bei dem das ganze schön zu sehen ist. Ziemlich heftig, der Effekt. Es Bilden sich dabei parallel verlaufende vertikale Streifen. Leider hält das meine DSLR nicht so schön fest.
Auch hier im Forum sehe ich falsche Pixel. Allerdings in diesmal in hellblau. Ach du heiliger 
Auffällig ist dabei, der korrekte Streifen neben der Maus. Der bewegt sich nämlich mit, wenn ich die Maus bewege...

Mit dem Öhlbach Kabel habe ich mich selber übern Tisch gezogen. Hab schon öfters schlechte Erfahrungen mit Billigteilen gemacht.

Lg Fuzi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (27. November 2014)

*AW: Rote Pixel bei Grau- und Blautönen*

naja n billigkabel kann durcvhaus schuld sein... habe abver selten bisher von solchen fehlern durch ein billigkabel gehört...
haste die möglichkeit n andres zu etsten von z.b. freunden oder so?


----------



## Fuzi003 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Rote Pixel bei Grau- und Blautönen*

Ja, deshalb hab ich mir ja extra ein teures Kabel gekauft, damit ich eine Fehlerquelle ausschließen kann. Anderes Kabel, selber Fehler. Kontakte stecken alle dank Verriegelung gut drinnen...


----------



## Noxxphox (27. November 2014)

*AW: Rote Pixel bei Grau- und Blautönen*

naja bleibt noch die graka... da spricht das phänomen mit der maus fr...
oder der bidlschirm.-... wobei da das maus phänomen unlögisch wäre... kannste ne andere graka testen? oder ne igpu oder so


----------



## Fuzi003 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Rote Pixel bei Grau- und Blautönen*

Ja, wie gesagt. Mit meinem Laptop ist der selbe Fehler. Wenn auch nicht ganz so ausgeprägt.
Grafikkarte schließe ich aus, da sie erst getauscht wurde und der Fehler vorher schon da war - außerdem funktionierts ja mit meinem Sony Fernseher einwandfrei. Es ist also definitiv der Monitor oder dessen Konfiguration. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht was genau.
Farbschema, Hertz, ... irgend so etwas vermute ich (sollte es behebbar sein).

Sollte es sich nicht beheben lassen, habe ich eine andere Vermutung. Da es sich mehr oder weniger wiederholender Fehler bei einfärbigen Flächen ist (zb. ..  .  ..  .  ..  .  ..  .  ..  .  ..), tippe ich auf eine falsche Signalauswertung bzw. einen schlampig verarbeiteten Stecker am Monitor.
Technisch gesehen ist das Signal ja RGB und einen Alpha Wert hinten nach. Da die Fehler entweder RGB-Rot bzw. RGB-Blau sind (also 255 oder 0), vermute ich mal, dass der erste Wert falsch gelesen wird. Komisch dabei nur, dass es genau nur bei ganz bestimmten Farbwerten auftritt... hm :-/


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Rote Pixel bei Grau- und Blautönen*

Ich würde mal nen anderen Monitor testen. Deiner ist dann wahrscheinlich defekt.


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Rote Pixel bei Grau- und Blautönen*

Wenn immer der selbe Fehler auftritt, egal welcher Zuspieler oder welches Kabel, dann ist der Monitor wahrscheinlich defekt.


----------

